# How many kids do you think she'll have?



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

So I'm wondering how many kids Belle might have? I'm horrible at guessing, what do you think? This is her first time. She's due May 15th. She comes from triplets and triplet lines. Belle has definetly started a little udder. Here are some pics.






























Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm terrible at guessing too. Some carry the kids deep so you really can't tell.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah, I was thinking twins, possibly triplets just because she has lots of trips in her genetics. But, it could be a single, or quads! HAHA! I won't know until she has them/it! . Is it true that they most commonly have singles their first time? I've always been confused whether to believe that or not.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really. I have had anything from a single to quads in my FF'S.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, thanks, just wondered. My first two does had singles their first year. But then again the one has been having singles every time. I also know someone who's FF had triplets.
So I'm wondering if I'm gonna need to bottle feed Belle's kids. She CAN'T STAND me touching her teats. I think I finally have her trained to jump on the milk stand now, after months of her dragging me across the barnyard while I'm trying to convince her there is food in that "scary metal creature that traps you". Haha. Now I just need to train her to be nice on the stand while I'm working with her teats. It wouldn't bother me too bad if she didn't accept her babies because I'm planning to start CAE prevention next year and selling milk.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is always good to be prepared if you need to.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone else wanna have a guess at it? Her udder seems to be growing every day! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I want to say twins. Im going to be a first time goat mommy when mine kids though so i dont really have experience.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Here she is today, 17 days 'til her due date. She had a little bit of discharge today. Do you notice any big changes? Now I'm thinking twins, hopefully not a single buck, the best would obviously be triplet does!















Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm thinking twins as well, she's not very big. And two girls at that, just to keep things positive


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

So this morning Belle's ligaments were softer and her udder seems bigger. Hmmm...I hope she waits until her May 15th due date. I'll definetly be keeping an eye on her. I'll try to get some pics of her later today.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Belle is getting closer! Today her sides were really sunken in, so I'm sure the kids have dropped. Her udder is filling, but not full. Ligaments are still there. Her vulva is very loose, but no discharge. I feel bad for the poor girl, she's so miserable! I'm guessing she's gonna kid tomorrow. Wish me luck! This is the last birth of the kidding season!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Still no kids! I thought for sure she would've had them today! I know she'll have them tomorrow,(even though I've been saying that the past three days!). Her udder is definetly bigger, it's full, but not tight. Ligaments are softer. No discharge. Come on Belle! Have those kids! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

And yet again, I'm wrong on the big day. :/. Now her udder is pretty full and firmer, so hopefully tomorrow! Sometimes kidding season drives me crazy! Is it true that does with multiple kids give birth earlier than does with singles? I know my one doe has always gone late with a single, but one year I had a doe carrying twins go 8 days late! :0. Maybe I got that does breeding date wrong. .

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Im doing the same song and damce with my dixie. Fingers crossed theyl both go tomorrow! I know im sure ready to see those kids. And mama is very done with this pregnancy you can tell


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Belle kidded! Posting in the birth announcements.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------

